# Has anyone bought a puppy from Hyjak Farms?



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Obviously, since I'm from Australia, I've had no personal experience with this breeder (or any other North American breeder.) From a quick search on this site, though, I found this thread which may be of interest. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ver-breeder-puppy/116633-opinion-breeder.html


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Owning a golden retriever can be expensive... as with any dog there will be food, vet bills, crates or baby gates and training, that is a must! 

Owning a golden retriever from parents that don't have proper clearances listed on the OFA database is like playing Russian roulette. Replacing just one hip can cost in the thousands and guessing the cost of elbow surgery isn't cheap either. Goldens have some serious genetic issues with heart, eyes, hip & elbow dysplasia and *GOOD* breeders are working really hard to produce puppies that will not have these problems.

Sadly if you choose to get a pup that saves you $500 or $600 when you purchase you may be setting yourself up for spending thousands in the future. Search the forum and read all the post from people with problems their dogs are having because they tried to save money at purchase, it's heartbreaking. Finding out your puppy has SAS at 5 months because you choose a breeder that doesn't test for heart disease is costing them a puppy. 

Which ever breeder you go with, choose one that has heart testing by cardiologist, elbow & hip & current eye exams posted to the OFA database. It may cost you a little more, but it is worth it to have a long and happy life with your new golden. A breeder that says they are vet checked and everything is fine is not a good breeder.

If you need help looking up the parents of a litter you choose there are plenty of people on this forum to help you.


----------



## Shehraj Sandhu (Mar 25, 2017)

Might be a stupid question, but how much does getting it from a good breeder matter? Even if you buy puppies from a non breeder, at the end of the day isn't it just a chance whether or not your pup will suffer from diseases? Obviously slightly bigger but still.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Well the chances are higher like they said and in some cases significantly higher. The real question is do you want to gamble? And do you want to gamble with a puppy life and your family mental health. Right now I have a friend that just spend 3300 to fix the first of two elbows and has to save up for the second side. Each time the puppy has to be kept confined and restricted on how much movement it can have for 6-8 weeks. She thought she got a great price and did not get any insurance just in case. I know another person that had to put down her 3 year old as she had major heart problems by the time she was two she spent thousands of dollars trying to keep her healthy and had to go in and have fluid removed off her heart.

Many people do get dogs from careless breeding and are fine but look around here you will see many stories of those that ended up with a sick puppy that they fought to get healthy. If you do know it going in get insurance just in case. One of my rescue dogs came from very bad breeder who cared not a wit for temperament that dog was high strung anxious had to have surgery for a hernia caused by them not taking care during delivery they admitted to me it was their fault and she had a heart failure and died very suddenly found out several of her sibs died like that too.

If you do it know the risks take precautions get insurance. For that kind of risk I would just go to rescue but I have been in dogs a long time and I have seen and felt the heartache of loosing a dog I love to something that could have been prevented if the person doing the breeding had not been cheap and just done some simple testing first. Does going to a good breeder protect you totally no nothing is for sure but a good breeder will be there every step of the way to help and answer questions and concerns. I have seen breeders when something has happened refund the cost of the puppy and or pay for some of the vet bills.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

When you purchase a dog that has generations of dogs with OFA clearances the chances of you getting a healthy puppy free from the genetic problems is no guarantee but certainly improves your chances. However if you purchase a pup from someone that does not test their dogs how do you know if you are not purchasing these inherited problems? If you have generations of dogs with heart problems or dysplasia, the odds are pretty good your puppy will have them too. You will spend far more during the life of the dog than what you will save on the purchase price.

Breeders that simply breed for profit are not breeding to improve the golden retriever breed or concerned if you have a lifetime of problems. A well bred dog doesn't come from a farm like cattle. The price of the puppy is a very small part of the overall investment you will make in the lifetime of the dog. If you are not concerned about genetic health of your puppy maybe you could consider rescue and save a life... they have puppies too.

I'm simply trying to make you aware of the genetic problems that come with this breed so you can make an informed decision. This is certainly your choice to make, enjoy your puppy where ever you choose to get it.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

You are right - there are no guarantees. But having a breeder who is actively trying to lessen the likelihood of genetic weaknesses gives you a better chance of a healthy puppy and less expense in the long run.


----------

